# port 1720/tcp H.323/Q.931 filtered using scan nmap



## Lamourfou (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi sorry to disturb you i have done a scan of my ip and saw that this port is "filtered" (behind firewall) 

and i have not open such port or so on (not open in gateway), it seem related to netmeeting or video conférence i would like to know what is that... :facepalm:

1720/tcp filtered H.323/Q.931

thanks a lot,


----------

